
Bing Loves The Porn Hounds - ashishk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/09/bing-loves-the-porn-hounds/
======
GavinB
It's a good thing that part of Microsoft's shtick is giving their employees
doors instead of cubicles. I feel awkward when my job calls for testing flash
games at work, I don't want to imagine how testing out this feature would feel
with coworkers walking by . . .

------
arithmetic
"Discovered via a TechCrunch employee who has asked to remain anonymous." And
it has a link to the employee's twitter page. You gotto love TC humor.

